# Tesio Catheter/CPT 36565



## schuchmanb (Aug 20, 2009)

Good morning.

Does anyone have any information on code 36565 (Tesio type catheters)? 

I have a case where my physician is inserting two tunneled catheters (one for dialysis/one for blood draws & medications).  One in the right internal jugular, & a dual-lumen cath in the right external jugular. 

Would I use 36565 here or 36558-rt, 36558-59,rt ?  Is 36565 to be used anytime there are 2 tunneled caths or does it require both be placed in the same vessel?  Something I read said Tesio caths are single-lumen also, & I have one that is double-lumen.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 21, 2009)

schuchmanb said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Does anyone have any information on code 36565 (Tesio type catheters)?
> 
> ...



My experience is that the Tesio catheter are two catheters that go through the same venous access.  One is the arterial catheter and the other is the venous catheter.  36565 is the only charge.  It looks to me like the doctor is placing a tunnelled catheter (two lumen) for dialysis 36558, and a tunnelled picc also using 36558-59.

I hope this helps you,
Jim


----------



## schuchmanb (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for your help.  I have not been able to find much information on these.  Think I will go with the two separate codes then.  Especially since I have two different vessels accessed & two types of catheters.

Thanks again,
Barbara


----------

